# Future-proof processor for non-overclocker



## vikramk (May 17, 2007)

Hi

Am planning to go in for a new computer. I'm not an overclocker but would want to use the computer for the next 3-4 years. I have not yet decided how much I want to spend but would like some advice on the following similarly priced processor choices (which should I go for at each price point?)

1. E6320/Athlon X2 4800+
2. E6420/Athlon X2 5600+
3. E6600/Athlon X2 6000+

PS. I am not planning to go in for a graphics card right away but may want to add one later - am not sure if that is relevant for the processor choice.


----------



## Kniwor (May 17, 2007)

Athlon X2 6000+ , no doubt


----------



## cynosure (May 17, 2007)

^^ I agree. No doubt.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 18, 2007)

No doubt about it that 6000+ is the best choice but u can go for E6320 for lesser price.I know that u don't want to overclock the processor but people are overclocking their processors from 1.86 to upto 3 GHz with STOCK COOLING.This means u don't need to spend anything extra for overclocking.
And that my friend....is future proofing!


----------



## cynosure (May 18, 2007)

^^ But the good intel mobo costs double than the good amd mobo. And if the RAM, gfx card and other things are good then proc. wont be a bottleneck and an AMD x2 6000+ can do better than the e6320.


----------



## adithyagenius (May 18, 2007)

oops wrong post


----------



## CadCrazy (May 18, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> GHz with STOCK COOLING.This means u don't need to spend anything extra for overclocking.
> And that my friend....is future proofing!


 
What is this stock cooling


----------



## adithyagenius (May 18, 2007)

The fan that comes with the standard processor/gfx box. This is meant for normal use of the item. If u want to do voltmodding or overclocking,  the heat generation increase has to be countered by buying a better fan (greater cfm) and replacing the stock (the one that came with the box) fan. Also some of the stock coolers are good for ex : XFX give good stock fan with its gfx cards hence can be overclocked without trouble while zebronics's stock coolder cant handle overclocking. But XFX stuff costs more.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 18, 2007)

i'd suggest the X2 5000+ .. 65nm , 65W TDP , 2.6 GHz sound more than good enough .. plus use the extra money u saved to get a good mobo , like the M2N-E ... so incase later u decide to oc , u should hit 3.0 GHz easy  ..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> i'd suggest the X2 5000+ .. 65nm , 65W TDP , 2.6 GHz sound more than good enough .. plus use the extra money u saved to get a good mobo , like the M2N-E ... so incase later u decide to oc , u should hit 3.0 GHz easy  ..



yup this is what i wanted to say


----------



## CadCrazy (May 18, 2007)

Thanks adithyagenius

If i overclock my E6600, then the stock fan is good or i have to buy new fan ????


----------



## vikramk (May 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot, all of you - you have certainly given me a lot to think about.

adityagenius - thanks for pointing out the savings on the 946 m/b over the 965 - I do need firewire for my videocam but I presume I can reuse the PCI firewire card from my current pc / pick up a new one for Rs. 250. Just two questions about the board in comparison to the 965, though.

1. What is the difference between GMA 3000 and GMA X3000 - Is the GMA 3000 enough to run Vista Aero if I put in 2 Gb RAM? (and no GFX card?)
2. Are there any disadvantages in a mATX board vis-a-vis a full ATX board?


One more thing - I have 2X160GB IDE hard drives with a lot of data on them which i'd like to reuse - given that there is only one IDE cable on both these boards, can I get SATA optical drives in Mumbai? 

P.S. Keith - my non-overclocking is not a personal choice;  it's a lack of competence / enthusiasm / time to learn issue.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 18, 2007)

These entire Core 2 Duo range is excellent performer with stock cooling but if u still wanna spend some then i suggest buy liquid cooling.
My suggestion is to not go for additional cooling,Stock will suffice u.
So go get it bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (May 19, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> These entire Core 2 Duo range is excellent performer with stock cooling but if u still wanna spend some then i suggest buy liquid cooling.


 
But liquid cooling is expensive . 
Isn't it


----------



## janitha (May 19, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> But liquid cooling is expensive .
> Isn't it



Not necessarily! See the link below. But I have not tried it.
*www.theitdepot.com/all_product.php?cat=10&sub_category_id=21


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 19, 2007)

Thats what i said.If u a spare bag of money for cooling then go with water cooling.I have Cooler Master Hyper 48,by far the best air cooling solution(said by the Cooler Master Dealer in New Delhi).At that when i bought my system the most economic water cooling kit was for 16000/-.Now u have options,but since u can have the best performance on the stock cooling then why u need water cooling.
I believe thats the wastage of money.


----------



## cynosure (May 19, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> i'd suggest the X2 5000+ .. 65nm , 65W TDP , 2.6 GHz sound more than good enough .. plus use the extra money u saved to get a good mobo , like the M2N-E ... so incase later u decide to oc , u should hit 3.0 GHz easy  ..



C2Ds are good overclockers, I agree.
But is this the same with AMD X2s?? I meant can we increase 400-600MHz in X2s with stock cooling?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2007)

@cynosure
ya, of course. U can do some 400~600mhz with stock cooling. Ive managed to oc mine from 2.2 to 2.7. But ive a bad 400bucks SMPS. ill do more after i get a gud PSU with at least true 500W.


----------



## assasin (May 19, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> C2Ds are good overclockers, I agree.
> But is this the same with AMD X2s?? I meant can we increase 400-600MHz in X2s with stock cooling?


 
u can oc a X2 no doubt but not the xtreme levels as a C2D.u cant oc a X2 from 1.8 to 3Ghz but u can oc a C2D from 1.8 to 3GHz.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 19, 2007)

^^^absolutely right.The AMD X2 1.8 can be overclocked max upto 2.4 approx. but the C2duo can be overclocked 3.4GHz max. i 've seen so far.The X6800 was overclocked upto 5 GHz & there was a cedar mill core which was overclocked upto 8GHz!!!!!!!!

 *img106.imagevenue.com/loc749/th_93696_P4-8-GHz_122_749lo.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2007)

@keith_j_snyder2
there are many in this forum theve oced AMD proccys insanely. 3000+ @1.8 to some 2.8 with stock heatsink.
Even if i oc upto 2.8 Ghz, its not the temps that make it unstable. I run a dual core, 2 mem modules, 2Hdds, 2 optical drives, a 7600GT , 8*80mm fans, 4USB devices etc on a Zebronics 400w PSU. 
One can oc AMD proccy too insanely if u have a gud ram modules as ram also get oced with CPU for AMD. Orelse ull have to set 333MHZ for ram[but itll run higher than 400 if CPU multiplier is high] and reduce the HTT.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 20, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @keith_j_snyder2
> there are many in this forum theve oced AMD proccys insanely. 3000+ @1.8 to some 2.8 with stock heatsink.
> Even if i oc upto 2.8 Ghz, its not the temps that make it unstable. I run a dual core, 2 mem modules, 2Hdds, 2 optical drives, a 7600GT , 8*80mm fans, 4USB devices etc on a Zebronics 400w PSU.
> One can oc AMD proccy too insanely if u have a gud ram modules as ram also get oced with CPU for AMD. Orelse ull have to set 333MHZ for ram[but itll run higher than 400 if CPU multiplier is high] and reduce the HTT.



Thanks for the info dude.I appreciate what u have said there.See the thing is...i m not into much into overclocking so i only believe in theoritical part.I gave my stats that i have seen on the web.Well there is a CPU-Z screenshot that shows the P4 to 8GHz.I wonder how this person have done it.I have never overclocked my system because i don't think i need it.
But there is always a curiocity to learn something.
A person who is not a good player but he is an excellent coach.


----------



## assasin (May 20, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @keith_j_snyder2
> there are many in this forum theve oced AMD proccys insanely. 3000+ @1.8 to some 2.8 with stock heatsink.
> Even if i oc upto 2.8 Ghz, its not the temps that make it unstable. I run a dual core, 2 mem modules, 2Hdds, 2 optical drives, a 7600GT , 8*80mm fans, 4USB devices etc on a Zebronics 400w PSU.
> One can oc AMD proccy too insanely if u have a gud ram modules as ram also get oced with CPU for AMD. Orelse ull have to set 333MHZ for ram[but itll run higher than 400 if CPU multiplier is high] and reduce the HTT.


 
hey but not all the X2's oc the same.i had a X2 3800+ and no matter wat i tried it wudnt oc beyond 2.6GHz.only twice did i manage to hit 2.8GHz but it wasnt stable at full load and used to heat up very much.
now i'm using a E4300 and i've oc'd it to 3.5GHz with ease though i run it @ 3GHz.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 20, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> hey but not all the X2's oc the same.i had a X2 3800+ and no matter wat i tried it wudnt oc beyond 2.6GHz.only twice did i manage to hit 2.8GHz but it wasnt stable at full load and used to heat up very much.
> now i'm using a E4300 and i've oc'd it to 3.5GHz with ease though i run it @ 3GHz.



YEah u r right thats the difference between 90nm & 65nm Fab.But still the C2Duo is a better overclocker.U know that 8Ghz processor was using LN2.Also GAINWARD used 2 7800GTX in SLI & used LN2 & scored 18000 in 3D mark 05 almost 2 years back.


----------

